# Will 2 Bonded Budgies Bond With Me



## wordie

Hello! :lovie 1:

I'm here with a question about my 2 male budgies, as I'm pretty new to bird keeping.

So to start, I first of all got one budgie off of a pet store. I took stuff patiently with him, I covered the birds cage, let it adjust to the environment and was just in general trying my best for him. Eventually I got to tame him very fast, and even tho he wasn't tamed to it's best, it still was adjusting and bonding with me fairly quickly, as i read it took way longer for some people. It got to an everyday hand feeding, flying around room and going back to its cage routine.

Most of the time I'm in school and I felt very guilty that my bird was left alone for a lot of time. I've decided that I will get him a birdie friend. I tried my best, again, trying to not bother the new budgie and keeping a nice routine with the old one. Though he was still shocked he got a new companion on his territory and had to get used to him, so I gave them time. I tried to interact without touching them or anything, just whistle with them and generally talking. I got to hand feed the old one and the new budgie followed his steps, tho still scared, which i understood. After some time I've decided that I'm going to take them out of the cage. It ended up with them bumping into walls because the new budgie panicked, but nothing happend to any of the bird, fortunately. I made up a new routine which in I would take them both out, with a use of some "force" such as luring with food and trained them on top of it. Commands such as step up, fly (to me) etc.
But that was till i discovered one budgie was sick, so i eventually canceled the routine for the time of giving the medicine, in which they had to be separate for 1 day.

And here I am now. I don't really want to force them out of the cage anymore. I want them to bond with me. But they've already bonded a lot with eachother. Is there anything I can do to achieve a really good bond, so I could get my budgies to fly up to me with their own will, sit on my finger, shoulder, head, roam around me as i give them some millet.



I don't want to say this but I somehow hate the fact that i bought another budgie. As I now see that it had consequences, and I am really ashamed of my lack of information before I got my second budgie. The budgies are really sweet and I'd hate to but I'm thinking about giving one up. And that is really a horrible option to me, as I love them both and don't want to give up any of them. Though I really feel like giving up already. It's just getting worse overtime.


I've started putting my hand in and talking to them, not putting it close. I have no idea if that will help, but i hope so. I do it everyday few times. I also give some food on hand, and they come up but if I don't have any food, I'm just an annoying visitor to them.


----------



## Blingy

Try not to get disheartened and don’t give up. Firstly, you say the two birds are bonded so if you give one up, the other will miss his friend. I have 2 budgies and they are only now, after 10 months starting to become tame. Mine come out of their cage every day and I’d just let them play and do their own thing. They got to know I won’t hurt them and started getting closer to me until one started landing on my arm as if old a plate of food. Now both land on me (even without food) as soon as I hold my arm up. Not all budgies will want to become hand tame, but if you keep spending good, quality time with them, you’ll have the best possible chance. Even if they don’t become tame, you can still continue to love them and watch them play and live happy lives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It would not be fair to either of the budgies for you to "give one of them up". 
When we adopt a pet, we make a commitment to care for that animal for life and give it the best possible care.
Would it be right for a person to adopt a child and then give it up because the child didn't behave in the manner the adult wanted it to? 

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

You've made some mistakes but with time and patience you can overcome them.
At the same time, you need to have realistic expectations. Budgies are not like dogs and they do prefer to hang out with their own species. They will need to accept you as a part of their flock before they want to hang out with you. 

As you have a mixed gender pair, it is important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## wordie

*Thank you all for the responses!*

I really feel guilty for feeling that way and I totally understand that I shall not do that, though, as I've said, the lack of information got me into this and I'm more mad at me than the birds, as they didn't do nothing wrong. So a lesson for me and everyone else, always know for a 100% what You're getting Yourself into!

I've read some threads the other day about getting the birds to another room to train them invididually, as they will be more focused on me and the training rather than just keep looking out for eachother. I would like to try that but would I need to wait for them to get comfortable enough to willingly perch on my finger and then try to do that? Which, as with my birds, would be impossible because they would fly back to the cage everytime. So, would a force take out be necesarry? Or maybe I should just gain some more trust with them then do it?

I've already noticed that there's some establishment to the bond in the past few days, as I've started to hand feed them. The new bird is getting on the hand following the old one, they eat then jump off immediately back on the perch just after the food is gone. I see more confidence in the new bird, followed by the help of the old one, it really works together 

I would really appreciate any more tips to the current situation I'm in, and I would also like to know:

Is it really possible to gain as good bond with 2 birds rather than 1?
I'm not asking for it's difficulty, as I know it will be way harder. But still, 
is it possible?​


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, you can gain a good bond with two birds.
It may not be exactly what you want and/or are expecting but that doesn't mean it won't be good.

You have to remember to let the birds choose to come to you. 
Do NOT force them and remember to work only at their pace.*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. I agree with FaeryBee that it is possible to have a good bond with two budgies, though it will take a lot of patience and time. 

Try not to get frustrated and always go at their pace. Remember, expecting them to act as you want them to is unreasonable  There will be roadblocks but I know that in time your budgies will learn to love you :hug: 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through the links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see you and your two budgies around the forums! 

Cheers :wave:


----------

